
Introducing Turbo: 5x faster than Yarn and NPM, and runs natively in-browser - LopRabbit
https://medium.com/@ericsimons/introducing-turbo-5x-faster-than-yarn-npm-and-runs-natively-in-browser-cc2c39715403
======
swsieber
So, this sounds really nice... is there anything that would prevent this from
being used for server development?

